# 4/22 on the Morning Star



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

A light rain and some chop, but Monty found the fish. We were never out of sight of OC, a 30-40 minute trip at most to the first drop. I got nary a nibble until the third drop, but I found the honey hole. In about 1/2 hour I boated two tog at 11 pounds, one at 8 pounds, and the last at 4 pounds. My largest made 3rd place in the fish pool, the winner was 13.5 pounds. Alot of folks limited out, I think there were maybe 12 -14 people on board that day. Our mate Chris did a great job, as did Monty as usual. One seabass was caught, shouldn't be too much longer before they turn on. I'm planning on going again in two weeks, take Junior for his 1st trip of the year.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice report! I had about a dozen trips with Monty booked in my last two years at MD but everyone of em got blown out!  Still love to hear the reports of those 10lb+ tog though.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You gotta love a trip where you catch a double digit tog and it's only the third biggest.


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

As an added note, I had the #23 spot initially, dead center of the stern, nada as far as bites. On the third drop I moved to the port side right by the anchor; a rough up and down drop, but that's where I caught my fish. I'm not saying that's the place to be, but more so saying it might pay to move around if there's not a full booking. Other folks were moving and trying other spots, with full cooperation from all on board. It was a nice bunch of folks that day. There were one or two that got skunked and people were sharing their catch with them,...I gave one of mine to a real nice guy that drove all the way from Fairfax, Virginia to try his luck. Can't wait to go again,.,......


----------

